# How do you use range cubes to bait a spot?



## ronniewelsh

I have never used range cubes for baiting a spot do they sink ? If so do you slingem out there like milo . Or sink it in a container like you would cottonseed cake?What is the time limit that they are effective?Thanks!


----------



## ChuChu

Just throw a handful out like sour grain. Use the highest protien cubes, they are harder and last longer. Don't over do cubes or grain. You don't want the fish to fill up on chum, just get the odor in the water.


----------



## ronniewelsh

ChuChu said:


> Just throw a handful out like sour grain. Use the highest protien cubes, they are harder and last longer. Don't over do cubes or grain. You don't want the fish to fill up on chum, just get the odor in the water.


Thanks cc


----------



## ATX 4x4

When i used to use cubes, I'd reach in the bag with both hands and get a scoop and toss to side of boat. Reach in again and get another two-handed scoop and sling it to the other side of the boat. They sink like rocks.

I start getting hits within 0-30 minutes and quit after maybe an hour and a half. If I were u, I'd toss a couple in a mason jar full of water and keep an eye on it every 30 minutes taking a pic to show progress. It'll only be accelerated with fish chomping on em.


----------



## obiewan57

ATX. Why would the bite slow after an hour and a half? Wondered what your take is on that.

My take is the molasses in the cubes. I have started fishing before, wanting to catch carp and buffalo. As soon as I start fishing, I am catching catfish, as the cubes attract carp and buffalo, we never caught another catfish. Did this many times...usually your carp and buffalo are 5-15#, and smaller fish do not seem to like to hang around the large groups of bigger fish, regardless of the species.

That is just my experience with cubes, you get the same thing with sour grain to some extent, and that is one reason not to put too much grain out at the time.


----------



## ronniewelsh

how do you fish for buffallo?Ive never even tried.


----------

